# Cleveland Clininc Abu Dhabi



## Lillacorlee

Hello All
I may possibly be moving back to Abu Dhabi after a 12 year absence.I am looking into a job at the Clevland Clinic Abu Dhabi.I would be taking my two chihuahuas on a Grade 13 contract.I have been told I will get my own flat in a pet freindly area/building.I was wondering how the housing situation is coming together regarding food shopping, pet walking areas in the neighbourhood etc etc.I have been told I would be in Al Rayyana or the other one ( can't think of the name just now)....just not "Gate" because they do not allow dogs.
Are the staff buses frequent? I would probably look at getting a car as I heard this was best.And are the flats actually furnished or do I need to plan on the IKEA furnishing plan?
And the hospital is slated to open March 2015.Is this for sure?
I helped open SKMC back in 2000 and had a wonderful experience there.
Any current info on CCAD will be a help
Thank You


----------



## Man4you

Hi
I am a Doctor in Abudahbi . Can we communicate !


----------



## pdempz

hey there how are you!

I shall be moving mid August and working in CCAD ICU! I am unsure in regards to a lot of the finer details, but once there I certainly can give you the heads up! 

What department shall you be in!?

P


----------



## Man4you

pdempz said:


> hey there how are you!
> 
> I shall be moving mid August and working in CCAD ICU! I am unsure in regards to a lot of the finer details, but once there I certainly can give you the heads up!
> 
> What department shall you be in!?
> 
> P


I am Radiologist in a big private center here . I will be in vocation mid of Aug. But comming back first week of Sept. And I will be happy to be ur guide lol.
If u want my mobile I give it to u


----------



## BedouGirl

Man4you said:


> I am Radiologist in a big private center here . I will be in vocation mid of Aug. But comming back first week of Sept. And I will be happy to be ur guide lol. If u want my mobile I give it to u


Please use PM to exchange contact details. You need to have made five good posts to send each other PMs.


----------



## Lillacorlee

Hello there
I am in the application process so still dont know if I am going or not.I am doing the preliminary investigating inot this place though and would like to find out as much as possible.I will be in the Laboratory should I be offered a post and accept it.


----------



## pdempz

Lillacorlee said:


> Hello there I am in the application process so still dont know if I am going or not.I am doing the preliminary investigating inot this place though and would like to find out as much as possible.I will be in the Laboratory should I be offered a post and accept it.


Hey there! 

Fair play; feel free to hit off any questions, may not have answers just yet but certainly will keep you post once I start etc (mid August!) Best of luck with application process; can be pretty time consuming so you will need to play your patience cards!

Regards,

P


----------



## Lillacorlee

Hello Again
You will love Abu Dhabi.I know I certainly did from 2000-2002.Definately a favorite time in my life ,although it certainly has changed leaps and bounds from when I was there.I still have freinds working there who started back in 1999, so that says something.The hospital looks amazing too.I hope we get to meet one day!I will keep you posted on my process.


----------



## Lillacorlee

Man4you said:


> Hi
> I am a Doctor in Abudahbi . Can we communicate !


No Thank You.I do not allow unknown males to show me around.Thank you anyway.


----------



## Man4you

It was for pdmz ...loli


----------



## pdempz

Hey there-

Fair play, thanks Loli; definitely keep in touch and sure might catch you round CCAD!

Man4; where are you practicing; is it with CCAD?


----------



## Man4you

No but very near to it .


----------



## pdempz

Very good-no problem contacting me if you wish via pm!


----------



## Man4you

I cant .. system prevent me here.. u try to pm me plz


----------



## Janet Joseph

Hi everyone , I would be joinin Celeveland end of this year. Just wondering is anyone working there now. Confused with the accomodation , unsure which one to choose for the moment. This is my first time coming over there.Has anyone started working in Cleveland.


----------



## minnimoo

Hi
Ive been offered a post in theatres......Are you over there yet ??


----------



## roociara

*Ccad*



pdempz said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Fair play; feel free to hit off any questions, may not have answers just yet but certainly will keep you post once I start etc (mid August!) Best of luck with application process; can be pretty time consuming so you will need to play your patience cards!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> P


Pdempz, have you started yet?


----------



## The druid

minnimoo said:


> Hi
> Ive been offered a post in theatres......Are you over there yet ??


Me too....as an RNFA. Currently working in the NHS. Provisional date for mid Jan.....what abt you ? What u gonna be doing in theatre etc. 
My wife is coming with me and we both looking fwd to it
Chris


----------



## minnimoo

Hi

Everything has gone quiet with my process......according to the CCM recruitment agency, all ODP jobs are on hold for now !!!! (Operating Dept practitioner). My OH has just come back from Abu dhabi. He was talking to someone who said if you have been given an offer,then you have a job...so god knows what is going on. Ive had my offer, but nobody is giving me an answer to what is happening.......its a tad frustrating .


----------



## The druid

Hi....just got confirmation for w/c 19/1.....giving my notice tomorrow


----------



## The druid

All good.....we fly on Jan 23 !!!!


----------



## Gft2481

The druid said:


> All good.....we fly on Jan 23 !!!!


 well done. I wish I could be saying the same but my paperwork went missing and so delayed.


----------



## minnimoo

That's great news.......good luck with it all......


----------



## minnimoo

Gft2481 said:


> well done. I wish I could be saying the same but my paperwork went missing and so delayed.




Im not sure if I should just give up on the thing.......There is something odd going on but not sure if its the recruitment agency that's stuffed it up or CC......I had my interview and offer through in Aug.......and nothing since then.


----------



## The druid

Why not call them.......its a free phone number....I did a couple of times and spoke with Deirdre


----------



## YorkshireLady

minnimoo said:


> Hi Everything has gone quiet with my process......according to the CCM recruitment agency, all ODP jobs are on hold for now !!!! (Operating Dept practitioner). My OH has just come back from Abu dhabi. He was talking to someone who said if you have been given an offer,then you have a job...so god knows what is going on. Ive had my offer, but nobody is giving me an answer to what is happening.......its a tad frustrating .


Hi Minnimoo, I'm also an ODP looking for work in Abu Dhabi. I've only just started the process of sending my CV to agencies. Have you started your job yet? Could you please give me any tips. Thanks in advance 😃


----------



## The druid

Sorry I don't know.....will make some discreet enquiries this end and see what I can find out


----------



## YorkshireLady

Thanks The Druid!! Are you aware of any Operating Department Practitioners/Anaesthetic Technicians working in Abu Dhabi? I've heard that getting a HAAD licence may be difficult to obtain.


----------



## minnimoo

YorkshireLady said:


> Hi Minnimoo, I'm also an ODP looking for work in Abu Dhabi. I've only just started the process of sending my CV to agencies. Have you started your job yet? Could you please give me any tips. Thanks in advance &#55357;&#56835;




Hiya.....
My offer fell through. I didn't hear anything from CCM recruitment for ages, saying ODP jobs were on hold for the foreseeable future. Just kept getting fobbed off, so I emailed the director of HR of Cleveland clinic, via LinkedIn asking him what was happening. He replied by saying it was because I didn't hold a BSc in Anaesthesia!!!!!!! (which doesn't even exist) I was gobsmacked as CCM recruitment knew my quals, it was Cleveland Clinic that wanted to interview ME. Anyway, he then went on to email me again saying they had filled all their vacancies with anaesthetic nurses.
I have since seen a recruitment advert in the Operating Theatre Journal by CCM recruitment, asking for nurses in various areas but also theatre techs. Ive a good mind to email them and say that they should say ODPs need not apply !!!!!!

Its all very Americanised over in AD and degrees are required but nothing is said at the time. there aren't any ODPs over there........YET !!!! lol


----------



## The druid

YorkshireLady said:


> Thanks The Druid!! Are you aware of any Operating Department Practitioners/Anaesthetic Technicians working in Abu Dhabi? I've heard that getting a HAAD licence may be difficult to obtain.


Yes there are 2 in the OR at CCAD.....they had to take a HAAD exam


----------



## YorkshireLady

Thanks The Druid, that seems positive feedback. Can you recommend any agencies please? What does the HAAD exam involve? Thanks again for getting back to me.


----------



## YorkshireLady

Hi Minnimoo. Thanks for getting back to me, your comments have been extremely helpful. I have also seen that job advertisement and sent my CV to them 5 days ago, still awaiting a reply. Are you still looking for work in Abu Dhabi? I was wondering if there were any other options open to us out there? Thanks again for your advice, it is very much appreciated.


----------



## YorkshireLady

Hi, I've sent my application via an agency, so just waiting for a reply. What questions should I expect to answer if I'm lucky enough to get to the interview stage please? Best regards.


----------



## Mph2008

Any idea on how we can find out whether ive done CID yet? My agency seem to have a very little idea. I log on to e licensing but no CID written just CSO.


The druid said:


> All good.....we fly on Jan 23 !!!!


----------



## Bishka

Hi all, I have been offered a job at CCAD as ambulatory nurse, I start the process in March this year. I was given a contract which says pipeline. I went HAAD process still in progress, my agency can't not give a start date yet till I get my licen and the pending vacancy. Can someone help to tell me how long this process takes and where can I find CCAD Hr details. Thank you


----------



## mahadsheikh

Lillacorlee said:


> Hello there
> I am in the application process so still dont know if I am going or not.I am doing the preliminary investigating inot this place though and would like to find out as much as possible.I will be in the Laboratory should I be offered a post and accept it.



Hi, Lilacorlee, did you move to Abu dhabi? I got a job offer from CCAD. I will be working in the lab. let me know your experience.


----------



## mangosteenRN

mahadsheikh said:


> Hi, Lilacorlee, did you move to Abu dhabi? I got a job offer from CCAD. I will be working in the lab. let me know your experience.


Hi Lilacorlee ! Are you in CCAD now ? How is it so far ? Any details you can provide with housing options will be appreciated. Happy New Year.


----------



## Infoteks25

Hello,
I would like to understand the hiring process of Cleveland clinic Abu Dhabi? Does this job includes housing and sponsorship of spouse? 
Or do I have to go through an external recruiter to earn the benefits of housing and spouse sponsorship? This would be very helpful to share your experience. Thank you


----------



## USDoc

Where are you in the process?



Infoteks25 said:


> Hello,
> I would like to understand the hiring process of Cleveland clinic Abu Dhabi? Does this job includes housing and sponsorship of spouse?
> Or do I have to go through an external recruiter to earn the benefits of housing and spouse sponsorship? This would be very helpful to share your experience. Thank you


----------

